# Caricatures, Comedy, Comics, Satire about Architecture



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

ARCHISUTRA by the Italian artist Federico Babina


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

felis said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

:nuts:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Waaas? Er lebt!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## gekalfat (Apr 4, 2015)

Mr Bricks said:


> Yeah the building was demolished in 1968.
> 
> Östermalmsfängelset – Wikipedia


What an atrocity :$


----------



## gekalfat (Apr 4, 2015)

Antioch said:


>


The Butcher of Architecture...Thank God Paris was Sparred


----------



## Hq2 (Apr 24, 2008)

---


----------



## Khievf (Feb 12, 2017)

Soviet propaganda from the 1930s. 
Translation: "Red Moscow should no longer have such an unworthy look. We will fulfill the decision of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (CPSU), reconstruct it, improve it: we will give it a face worthy of a socialist city!"








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

One of my favorite artists and painters: 

RENÉ MAGRITTE - La nuit de Pise, 1958








​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this is true 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

on the left: gherkin london 
on the right; alliaz tower istanbul


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*First semester student vs last semester student*





















*Son... you studied architecture, why don't you design the house for the dog?
Sure mom...*












*Son... you studied architecture, right?
Won't you build me a 3 floors sandwich?*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this building is trying m4ting the other building  
T-Center by Alexander Bauer, on Flickr


----------

